# Win 10 updates not updating.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks :wave:

A curious one for you, for the last several days Mrs WereBo's Toshiba Satellite 'L750/L755 laptop won't receive any updates, it just sits there saying 'Updating...' but never moving off 0%. After a while a notification appears stating words to the effect that 'updates aren't working, try later....'

She can still browse around the web so her internet-connection is working, plus my PC gets updates so the MS-update site/server is OK.....

Also, could this be affecting her printing to our HP Officejet 6000 (e609a) (cable to router/modem)? It will print the 1st document OK from any software (Acrobat-Reader, MS-Word etc), but it will then refuse to print anything more, no messages anywhere as to why :sigh: - The connection is OK 'cos she can still access the printer's details and info-panel via her web-browser, it just won't actually print. I've tried re-installing the printer-driver several times (full-featured and basic), but that proved troublesome as it sometimes worked and sometimes failed. The HP-'troubleshooter' suggested updating Windows, which gets be back to the problem above....

Any ideas anyone, apart from the judicious application of a big hammer? :lol:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hiya Bo,

Not at my pc right now & can't remember where but I read somewhere advice somewhere along the lines of, untick all updates except one and try that one alone. If you get that one down ok, then go for the rest.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, unless there's a hidden option somewhere to enable selective updates, there isn't any choice, it's just all that's presently available :sigh:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Only real option is to delay a restart, and having the choice to update drivers automatically. 
I'm having the same issue, gets partway through the updates then stops with 'there were problems blah blah retry?' Been retrying several times a day for the last 3 days, so they can bite me.

This and several other issues, most are minor that wouldn't matter alone, but when taken together are why I am seriously considering going back to 7.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Strangely enough Mrs WereBo booted the laptop this morning and it suddenly started updating.... All the updates came down OK, but 1 update didn't want to work - I'm now beginning to suspect it's something odd at the MS end, rather than the laptop after all.....


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working. Last try I made was shortly before my earlier response. 
I'll try again soon as I finish my coffee. Been swapping over to winter tires on three cars, not fun when the driveway has transformed into a mud run.


Grrr, updated defender alright, then started another update and went back to the same retry stuff.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, it's back to not updating again, both Mrs WereBo's laptop and now my newly(ish) re-installed PC :sigh: - At least it indicates the fault is at the MS end, I don't have to delve into the settings etc, trying to find the fault.... :wink:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

You know what's really strange?
My unregistered windows 10 VM (installed without codes) started updating (including the ver 1511 update) as soon as I booted it up this morning. When I saw that, I tried my working install, and it's still throwing up the 'retry' button.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't had an opportunity to get back on Mrs WereBo's laptop, she's using it nearly every waking hour at present.... :nonono:

I'm now trying to find all the 'new stuff' in Win-10. My PC (activated upgrade from Win-7) happily DL'ed the new build yesterday, but an ordinary restart did nothing, I had to click the 'Restart now' button on the update screen to actually install the upgrade. It goes through the complete installation routine, leaving personal files and software intact (ho-ho-ho....)

The only thing I've noticed so far is that all the windows title-bars are now coloured (from the Personalisation-screen), oh and Cortana has reactivated itself and a couple of programs have lost me as a registered user.....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type* SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. If there are no corrupted or missing files, it will say there are_ No Integrity Violations. _
Go to Start/*Settings/Updates and Security *and scan for updates manually


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Think part of my problem with updates is that I have a habit of removing programs I don't use. I do not use cortana, I don't use windows DVD player and don't use a few other programs that come with windows, so they were uninstalled. At least one of the updates is for the DVD player, which is gone.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

These programs are integrated into the Windows OS, These programs do not take up much space. Whether you use them or not, removing them may cause havoc on your system. And Windows Update will continuously keep looking to update software that you have uninstalled.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh I know they don't use much space, but it's a habit. I grew up when floppies were 360kbytes and 10 meg drives cost over $3000. So if I don't use something, it's off my work drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In those old days, with those small drives, every driver and program had to be installed separately, and Windows install could fit on 3 or 4 floppies since it didn't include anything.
But now Microsoft tries to put everything in their OS so you don't have to go to a 3rd party to load a driver or a program. 
Everyone knows you can't Uninstall IE since Windows 95 because it is a part of the Windows OS and really messes up Windows when you try to. The same is true for every other of these new M$ programs, if it comes with the OS it's best to leave it alone, or else you will run into a heap of problems, just like you are seeing now.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I checked my test VM last night, both of the VMs, the one I use to test what I can remove as well as the full unmodified (drivers installed nothing else) update without a problem. The test VM has more uninstalled and deleted than my working VM, so I'm starting to think it's not a matter of what I removed, but some other problem. 
And you could remove IE all the way up to XP without a problem.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type* SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. If there are no corrupted or missing files, it will say there are_ No Integrity Violations. _
> Go to Start/*Settings/Updates and Security *and scan for updates manually


Her laptop is finding the updates, it's justy not downloading them. It occasionally tries, but it eventually comes back with a reassuring (but useless) message along the lines of 'Something went wrong, please try again later'.....

I've checked through the options/preferences/advanced-options+anything else vaguely referring to choices, but I can't see any way to either download or install them individually. Even restoring back to an earlier date hasn't cured it, neither did the 'SFC /scannow' find anything naughty.

I did notice something about where the downloads come from, that includes other PCs on the network, but it the laptop won't even get them from my PC :sigh:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Same message I am getting, 'something went wrong......'

Going through update history, KB3106246 is listed as successfully installed 14 times since the 19th. Others are listed alternatively as successfully installed and failed to install 4-6 times each. (KB123 installed, KB123 failed, KB123 installed etc)

Msoft needs to provide KB downloads for off-line installation like you could get with w7 XP and the rest. I have all the updates for prior windows versions in storage, can install any one of them, and bring to full update status without being on line for a single minute.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

try running this as a bat file in admin mode (copy/paste everything between ------------- and save as *.bat don't include ----- of course):

----------------
net stop wuauserv
net stop cryptSvc
net stop bits
net stop msiserver
ren C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
ren C:\Windows\System32\catroot2 Catroot2.old
net start wuauserv
net start cryptSvc
net start bits
net start msiserver
exit
------------------


Edit: don't have those folders open in explorer. 

Not sure if it will help, found by comparing differences before and after update attempts. But at least the first update I download doesn't hhang at 65% anymore....

will update when I learn more.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Bo give this a shot:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/windows-update-issues/en-us

I run a chatroom on Paltalk Wed nights and many of the techs, including me have been complaining about how long it takes to choose updates lately ever since Windows 10 came out. And also even how long the actual update process takes lately so you are not alone and alot of your issues probably lie with Microsoft.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Finally updated everything without a hiccup.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumb: - I'll follow both suggestions later as Mrs WereBo is presently 'shopping' online, it could take some time before I can prise the laptop out of her hands.... :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Back again with no luck from the above suggestions :sad: - I tried kendallt's .BAT file that flashed up an error, but it disappeared before I could reads it. I tried opening an Admin Command-Prompt and typed the commands in manually, but when I got to renaming the 'catroot2' folder, it refused on the grounds of needing Admin privileges.... That threw me, seeing as it was an Admin ommand-prompt, so I tried running Win-Explorer in Admin mode, found the 'catroot2' folder and tried renaming the folder from there (with Admin privileges), but that was refused too :sigh:

I also tried Tich-M's link which informed me that it had failed to fix the problem too.

What's next to try anyone?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx
Although these are for take ownership of those folders, I still think it's an MS issue. I had 2 Windows 10 units find and install all the Updates with no delay. The first shot with Vista never found the MS server after 40 minutes. An hour later it went right in and found and installed all the updates. Maybe MS is overburdened. Requiring Windows 10 updates might have put a strain on the system where previously those of us who elected to download and install on our sweet time, did it a few days after "Patch Tuesday".


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If nothing works then the next thing I would do is go after Malware and Adware cleaning as it most certainly could have something to do with that.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks the links and suggestions guys, I'll try them next when Mrs WereBo has finished designing/printing her Christmas-cards :grin:


----------

